# Lost all Recordings



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

After watching a recorded show my 921 froze up on me and after a warm re-boot (which I normally have to do every 2 - 3 weeks) I lost all my recorded shows (100+ hours). It did leave my unactivated timers, or at least it shows that it did. I've had the 921 for about 6 months and never have lost recorded shows before. I never use OTA (isn't much use up here in the NC    mountains). Hope this isn't a barbinger of things to come.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Tonight I got home to find that I lost all recordings, too.

I also lost my guide (blank grid) and ability to go up-down on 
channels. And during the debug session with dish, I even lost
95% of the pictyre to a "black box" where the empty guide was.

No record functions or timers, either.

After 1 hour and 25 minutes on the phone, a superviser agreed
to replace the 921. I must stress that I had to get a superviser
to do this... the advanced tech guy basically said that I had a 
picture "of sorts", it's a known problem since December, and I had
to just wait it out. 
:nono2:

I have never in my life been so disgusted with a product or customer
service of any company. And I've seen bad!

Anyone know when the Direct TV H20 DVR is due out? I don't know
if I wanna stomach the 622.



brmann said:


> After watching a recorded show my 921 froze up on me and after a warm re-boot (which I normally have to do every 2 - 3 weeks) I lost all my recorded shows (100+ hours). It did leave my unactivated timers, or at least it shows that it did. I've had the 921 for about 6 months and never have lost recorded shows before. I never use OTA (isn't much use up here in the NC    mountains). Hope this isn't a barbinger of things to come.


----------

